
Why do we hate wasps and love bees? - siberianbear
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-45566304
======
nutcracker46
We love bees because they go out and pollinate flowers, and work hard. Their
motto is, "Don't fuck with people."

Wasps, on the other hand, are hateful, badass, sting you 50 times insects that
don't care much for flowers. Their motto is, "Don't fuck with me."

------
Arcadcomp
Bees bring honey, wasps don't, pretty easy. Though I'll give credit where its
due for wasps. Most people don't like spiders, but they don't realize their
importance too.

